# outlook signatur anhängen



## ziriander (20. November 2004)

Hallo Leute,

ich weiß zwar wie ich eine Signatur erstellen kann, weiß aber nicht wie ich Outlook 2000 so einstellen kann, dass sich die Signatur von selbst mit anhängt. 
Kann mir da jemand weitetheöfen?


Danke für eure Tipps
ziriander


----------



## Nicki (20. November 2004)

Hallo,

schau mal da http://www.workstream.de/totw/tiparchive/250601_01.php nach, vielleicht hilft dir die Seite weiter.

Gruß, Nicki


----------



## MCIglo (20. November 2004)

Aus Sicherheitsgründen solltest du vielleicht ganz auf Outlook verzichten!


----------



## ziriander (20. November 2004)

@Nicki
Danke für den Link. Genau das was ich gesucht habe.

@MCIglo 
Was würdest du denn als Alternative vorschlagen (incl. Adressverwaltung) ?


----------



## Notitzritze (20. November 2004)

ziriander hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich weiß zwar wie ich eine Signatur erstellen kann, weiß aber nicht wie ich Outlook 2000 so einstellen kann, dass sich die Signatur von selbst mit anhängt.
> Kann mir da jemand weitetheöfen?
> ...



Unter -> Optionen -> E-Mail-Format
im unteren Drittel des Fensters "Standardsignatur" auswählen.


----------



## MCIglo (20. November 2004)

- The Bat!
- Mozilla Tunderbird (Free)

Nur mal, um 2 Alternativen zu nennen


----------



## ziriander (20. November 2004)

Ok, werd's testen. Thunderbird hab ich glaub ich sogar auf igrgendner CD. 

Danke nochmal


----------



## MCIglo (20. November 2004)

Lade dir totzdem die neuste Version runter http://www.mozilla.org/
Wir wollen ja nicht, dass du auf Grund einer alten fehlerhaften Version dich dazu entscheidest, doch bei Outlook zu bleiben


----------

